

Tell HN: Inpulse watch arrived today - brk

Actually, yesterday, but after a 20 hour day w/9 hours of driving I didn't open it until tonight.
Some pics:<p>http://plixi.com/p/79732583<p>Clear back is kind of cool:
http://plixi.com/p/79732662<p>Won't get a chance until tomorrow to really start playing with it.<p>Initial impressions are that it's a little chunky compared to my daily-wear watch, but not too bad.  Will chuck the rubber watchband that came with it and have something nicer made if I end up wearing it day to day.<p>Build feels very solid, does not feel cheap or "toy-like" at all.  Display is very crisp, will see how it looks in sunlight tomorrow.
======
erohead
Awesome! Let us know what you start writing for inPulse...

\- Eric from inPulse

